# New DealExtreme restrictions -- even on components?



## ks_physicist (Aug 31, 2008)

I can understand why they are being restricted from importing the 200 mW red laser (and similar laser pointers), since they do not have the appropriate safety mechanisms installed.

However, they are also restricting modules that are in no way pointers:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9865

This is very irritating. THAT kind of laser is exactly what I would use in a bench-top laser demonstration or experiment, and is (as far as I know) perfectly legal to sell and buy in the US. For instance, I can buy gas and solid state lasers of a variety of power levels directly from Melles Griot -- just at a MUCH higher price than the module at DX.

Is there some NEW FDA regulation that I haven't heard about, or is this just the "laser pointer/laser module" distinction gone completely mad?


----------



## comozo (Aug 31, 2008)

Their are people in this country probably even on this forum that don't understand the laws governing laser importation. It's not unreasonable to think persons in other countries would understand our laws even less


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 31, 2008)

I purchased one of the "Kaleidoscopic 30mW Green Laser" units at http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12337 on 08-16-08; guess I'll be getting a refund then pretty quickly if it has not yet shipped. :green:

I purchased the 200mW red laser module on DealExtreme at http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11315 in early-March of this year, and these restrictions were not in place.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Sep 1, 2008)

They mentioned paypal restrictions. I wonder if it's DX or actually paypal itself "intercepting" these orders.

This is frustrating, as in the very new future I was planning on buying some cheap modules like these to use for benchtop demonstrations, and optical fiber experiments. Not at all for use as a laser "pointer".


----------



## Kenom (Sep 1, 2008)

This is actually a restriction imposed by Paypal whom I would assume is getting quite a bit of pressure from the FDA to restrict sales of Illegal lasers to import into the united states. It's not Illegal to OWN high powered lasers. Only to import or sell them.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Sep 1, 2008)

Kenom said:


> This is actually a restriction imposed by Paypal whom I would assume is getting quite a bit of pressure from the FDA to restrict sales of Illegal lasers to import into the united states. It's not Illegal to OWN high powered lasers. Only to import or sell them.


From what I understand about the FDA rules however is that it's only illegal to have a battery-powered _portable_ laser, without a shutter, turn-on time delay, and "laser on" indicator light. However, that shoudl not apply to strictly bench-top lasers, like the one linked to in the original post. 

I woudln't be surprised however if Paypal is simply banning everything for the sake of "erring on the side of safety"/making their filtering job easier.


----------



## Kenom (Sep 2, 2008)

2xTrinity said:


> From what I understand about the FDA rules however is that it's only illegal to have a battery-powered _portable_ laser, without a shutter, turn-on time delay, and "laser on" indicator light. However, that shoudl not apply to strictly bench-top lasers, like the one linked to in the original post.
> 
> I woudln't be surprised however if Paypal is simply banning everything for the sake of "erring on the side of safety"/making their filtering job easier.


 
That's not necessarily correct. In order for a labby style module to be legal it has to still apply for a FDA assention # as a device that doesn't need to comply with FDA requirements. It's an exception and has to be filed as an exception.


----------



## Oznog (Sep 4, 2008)

Kenom said:


> That's not necessarily correct. In order for a labby style module to be legal it has to still apply for a FDA assention # as a device that doesn't need to comply with FDA requirements. It's an exception and has to be filed as an exception.



Well every DVD burner has a laser over 5mw inside it. They don't have a per-device permit and AFAIK there's not exactly "tight control" over the distribution network. OK I've never tried to get into the DVD burner-selling business but I've never heard of people having to go through paperwork to import them into the country. Is there such a thing?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 4, 2008)

The "Kaleidoscopic 30mW Green Laser" that I purchased from DX on 08-16-08 appears to have flown under the radar; I received a shipping confirmation for it yesterday afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 4, 2008)

It's simple. eBay owns PayPal. Ebay has gone wacko and is doing anything and everything to increase sales. Since 200mw lasers are still selling on eBay they don't want you buying stuff cheap from DX so they restrict PayPal. Look at whats available right now on eBay - 200mw lasers, laser pens, modules and some are from outside the U.S. :shakehead
My opinion anyway ....


----------



## K-Shell (Sep 4, 2008)

well i dont care who imposed this law, i still wrote the FDA.
Sorry if i dont have all the facts, it was just a little venting. 

"You recently restricted the import of medium to high power LASERs in the United States. This indicates that certain lasers >5mw are not to be shipped into the United States. 
This is an outrage for the scientific community (which by the way I feel the US scientific community is falling behind in the global race due to strict regulations and bad governing). I work with extremely high power LASERs on a daily bases (at work and at home) and have never had an incident that would by even the slightest degree alter my opinion and disgust against this legislation. I speak for everyone that I work closely with in our lab and our consensus is in agreement with a similar lack of enthusiasm for this law. You may want to consider, there are people in other countries buying the stuff we need and only paying a fraction of the price. in times of desperation (like now, 2008) why should we have to pay $2,000 for a highly regulated laboratory grade LASER when there are companies selling something that would more than suffice for $100 bucks?"


----------



## comozo (Sep 4, 2008)

Oznog said:


> Well every DVD burner has a laser over 5mw inside it. They don't have a per-device permit and AFAIK there's not exactly "tight control" over the distribution network. OK I've never tried to get into the DVD burner-selling business but I've never heard of people having to go through paperwork to import them into the country. Is there such a thing?



Because it does not have light producing parts that are directly or indirectly by reflection capable of causing eye injury.


----------



## zipplet (Sep 5, 2008)

Without seeming like a spoil sport I'd like specifically *pointers* of high power to be banned in all countries. As soon as teenagers realise they can import the things cheaply they'll be a big nuisance not to mention the possibility of blinding someone innocent.

Luckily they haven't really realised this yet.


----------



## K-Shell (Sep 9, 2008)

K-Shell said:


> well i dont care who imposed this law, i still wrote the FDA.
> Sorry if i dont have all the facts, it was just a little venting.
> 
> "You recently restricted the import of medium to high power LASERs in the United States. This indicates that certain lasers >5mw are not to be shipped into the United States.
> This is an outrage for the scientific community (which by the way I feel the US scientific community is falling behind in the global race due to strict regulations and bad governing). I work with extremely high power LASERs on a daily bases (at work and at home) and have never had an incident that would by even the slightest degree alter my opinion and disgust against this legislation. I speak for everyone that I work closely with in our lab and our consensus is in agreement with a similar lack of enthusiasm for this law. You may want to consider, there are people in other countries buying the stuff we need and only paying a fraction of the price. in times of desperation (like now, 2008) why should we have to pay $2,000 for a highly regulated laboratory grade LASER when there are companies selling something that would more than suffice for $100 bucks?"


 

Ok i got a reply:



United States FDA said:


> What specific laser are you trying to import without success? The manufacturer, before import, must certify that the laser conforms to the laser performance standard (and other requirements in 21 CFR Subchapter J) and must report the laser to CDRH. This process has not changed. Certain lasers fit the definition of surveying, leveling and alignment lasers:
> Surveying, leveling, and alignment laser products defined in 21 CFR 1040.10(b)(39):
> "(39) Surveying, leveling, or alignment laser product means a laser
> product manufactured, designed, intended or promoted for one or more of
> ...


----------



## ericjwi (Oct 1, 2008)

FDA puts its nose into another one of my hobbies. I can't tell you how many times they screwed me over in the last 5 years. There is a company with way too much power and no concern whatsoever for the well being of people in this country. They gladly let things slide for companies that pay them billions of $$ for licensing while banning things that are 10x safer just because they are not making anything off of them. Thats why your $2000 laser is approved and expensive because they spent big $$ getting it certified.


----------



## jason 77 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello All,

I just got done reading this thread..... So I went onto Ebay and searched for a 100mw laser for sale... I really don't know too much about the power ratings but it sure seems like there are quiet a few 30mw+ laser diodes for sale out there.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLUE-VIOLET-100...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Would this laser not be the kind that you are talking about not being able to be imported? It looks like this one is already in the US? So if I bought it would I not get it delivered?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 2, 2008)

The "banned" laser modules in this discussion are 5+mW directly-injected red diode lasers and 5+mW green DPSS lasers - as far as I'm aware, DealExtreme does not yet sell blue or violet lasers.

The Blu-ray laser in the Ebay listing you furnished should not have any problems regarding delivery to US destinations. :thumbsup:


----------



## fxstsb (Oct 22, 2008)

Kenom said:


> This is actually a restriction imposed by Paypal whom I would assume is getting quite a bit of pressure from the FDA to restrict sales of Illegal lasers to import into the united states. It's not Illegal to OWN high powered lasers. Only to import or sell them.


I just bought a 50 mw from a US vendor.


----------



## Hans Dorn (Nov 2, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> As far as I'm aware, DealExtreme does not yet sell blue or violet lasers.



They actually do have blue lasers, but they are pricey.

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.923

They won't ship anything above 5mw to the US.


----------

